# Any caravan's from Orange County yet?



## bimmerchick (Apr 8, 2002)

Who is the contact and where is the meeting point if there's one?I definately would like to participate. 
Any chance there is a slower caravan - Ha Ha! Unfortunately, I cannot afford the ///M cars that blew past all us 2.5 liters as soon as we hit the freeway!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

bimmerchick said:


> *Who is the contact and where is the meeting point if there's one?I definately would like to participate.
> Any chance there is a slower caravan - Ha Ha! Unfortunately, I cannot afford the ///M cars that blew past all us 2.5 liters as soon as we hit the freeway! *


Why not drive and enjoy your Bimmer?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Any caravan's from Orange County yet?*



doeboy said:


> *Why not drive and enjoy your Bimmer?   *


I think that's what she's intending to do. :angel:

From what I remember last year, the big caravan that started from San Diego stopped off at the Starbucks (at the Barnes & Noble) near Beach and Edinger to pick up the OC people that gathered there.

There may be some smaller groups assembling as well. As it gets closer, more threads like this one will start popping up.

Try putting a thread here as well:
http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=157


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

If anyone passes through The Land of Gracious Living (Yorba Linda), I'll join from The Land Of Bovine Living (Chino Hills!)

I have a 325i, so I won't be doing Warp 9, like the 330's and //M; maybe Warp 4 :rofl:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

bimmerchick said:


> *Who is the contact and where is the meeting point if there's one?I definately would like to participate.
> Any chance there is a slower caravan - Ha Ha! Unfortunately, I cannot afford the ///M cars that blew past all us 2.5 liters as soon as we hit the freeway! *


There was a meet scheduled for this morning at the Tustin Marketplace. It was posted on this board. I saw it yesterday. Run for the hills and make a run; start your own caravan!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Any caravan's from Orange County yet?*



Patrick330i said:


> *There was a meet scheduled for this morning at the Tustin Marketplace. It was posted on this board. I saw it yesterday. Run for the hills and make a run; start your own caravan!  *


That was a small get together dude....

I think the meet she was referring to was to go up to Bimmerfest which isn't for another what... 2.5 months?


----------



## bimmerchick (Apr 8, 2002)

Whew! At least there's one other car I'll be able to keep up with -
THANKS!


----------



## uberpanzer (Feb 13, 2003)

We'll all try and keep it 'tame' this year. I watched in horror last year as a CHP cruiser almost took out myslef and and a red e36 M3 while trying to catch up to three silver e46 coupes. He had some balls though....got all three to pull over in ONE stop. And by the time everyone started heading home they had the planes out....I know of two people that got popped that way. We don't need that to happen again.

BTW, I only have a 2.3L 4 cylinder engine.....so what are you complaining about?!?!?! Oh wait, that's right, I still made more power than you back when I was stock. But on the bright side of things, you probably get MUCH better gas mileage than I do!


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Any caravan's from Orange County yet?*



doeboy said:


> *That was a small get together dude....
> 
> I think the meet she was referring to was to go up to Bimmerfest which isn't for another what... 2.5 months? *


My bad. I would be coming from Irvine for this year's Bimmerfest. Right off the 405. Easy on, easy off. Might be a good spot if not too far south for other OCers.


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Any caravan's from Orange County yet?*



Patrick330i said:


> *My bad. I would be coming from Irvine for this year's Bimmerfest. Right off the 405. Easy on, easy off. Might be a good spot if not too far south for other OCers. *


Me, too. There's a Starbucks at Alton and Jeffrey, just a couple of blocks from the 405. Scott, are you going to drive your baby up to Santa Barbara?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Any caravan's from Orange County yet?*



Roadsterwench said:


> *Me, too. There's a Starbucks at Alton and Jeffrey, just a couple of blocks from the 405. Scott, are you going to drive your baby up to Santa Barbara? *


Unless I get something between now and then, the roadster will make the trip.


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

We should start a caravan out from the Tustin Market Place or the Irvine Spectrum. This will be my first bimmerfest.


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

Kartracer4545 said:


> *We should start a caravan out from the Tustin Market Place or the Irvine Spectrum. This will be my first bimmerfest. *


StarBUCKS, starBUCKs, STARbucks!!!

(Chanting should be imagined!)

Good place to start caravan because:

1. Close to freeway

2. Access to caffeine :drink:


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

Where is the starbucks. I agree, that sounds like a good idea. Now all we need are people.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I think I'm going to stay up in SB that weekend. I don't do mornings well at all and generally avoid them whenever possible.  

--SONET


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Roadsterwench said:


> *StarBUCKS, starBUCKs, STARbucks!!!
> 
> (Chanting should be imagined!)
> 
> ...


Starf(ucks SUCKS! Go to Dietrich; there's one right off of Culver in the Shopping Center bordered by Barranca and Paseo Westpark (if you are in the neighborhood  )


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> *Starf(ucks SUCKS! Go to Dietrich; there's one right off of Culver in the Shopping Center bordered by Barranca and Paseo Westpark (if you are in the neighborhood  ) *


Only one problem with Dietrich's (besides the fact that it's further from the freeway). It lacks one very sacred element:

The MAPLE OAT NUT SCONE.

Here is what I look like after having to get up early on some weekend morning, and not being able to indulge in a Maple Oat Nut Scone:  :banghead:  :banghead:


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

I say we go to Starbucks. Do you know what streets its on.


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

Kartracer4545 said:


> *I say we go to Starbucks. Do you know what streets its on. *


It's in the shopping center at the corner of Alton and Jeffrey. What time should we meet up :eeps:


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

What time does bimmerfest start. I haven't gone to one before, so I don't know how far away it is. We shold give ourselves a couple of hours to get there.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

If it's cool with the Irvinites, I'd maybe like to join your caravan as well. 

Michael


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

Sure you can join in, anybody is welcome. I don't want to be the one leading because I do not know he way.


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

Roadsterwench said:


> *It's in the shopping center at the corner of Alton and Jeffrey. What time should we meet up :eeps: *


That's a good location! Easy access to the 405 up to the 101 and good for meeting up with those in LA Co. and Ventura. About time, though, might want to give a bit more than 2 hours to get to SB from Irvine. Traffic shouldn't be a major concern, unless there is a sig alert, but you never know + there is joining other caravans if interested. :thumbup:


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

jgrgnt said:


> *If it's cool with the Irvinites, I'd maybe like to join your caravan as well.
> 
> Michael *


No way dude, we Irvinites, and especially the Irvinite BMW owners are way too stuck up to let some random dude join our caravan.

In other words, the more the merrier!!!:thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:yikes:

Gee, I had no idea there were so many people from the "land of cookie-cutter homes"....


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *:yikes:
> 
> Gee, I had no idea there were so many people from the "land of cookie-cutter homes"....  *


Just for that, _you_ are NOT invited :slap:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Roadsterwench said:


> *Just for that, _you_ are NOT invited :slap: *


aw come on.... 

besides... I live in one of those cookie-cutter homes...


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

mmm...cookies...


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

Are we making the offical meeting spot at Starbucks.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

I think it'd be funny if we "invaded" one of the local BMW dealerships to meet up before heading up there... it would sure confuse the heck out of the people there.... :angel: :eeps:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *I think it'd be funny if we "invaded" one of the local BMW dealerships to meet up before heading up there... it would sure confuse the heck out of the people there.... :angel: :eeps: *


 Hhhmmm . . . Early on a Saturday morning, the streets around Irvine BMW should have lots of parking available - and it's freeway close


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Hhhmmm . . . Early on a Saturday morning, the streets around Irvine BMW should have lots of parking available - and it's freeway close  *


That's what I was thinking...  and it's next to a McDonalds for anyone who's got an itch for McD's breakfast.....

What a way to start the roadtrip.... we can get on the freeway from there using the "Irvine Corkscrew" as I call it.... I take that loop to get on the 5 when I go home from down there....

405 is another option.... it's between both freeways....


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *405 is another option.... it's between both freeways.... *


For a caravn, I would recommend the Research Dr. to Irvine Center Dr. to the 405


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

That is a great idea. We should make that the meeting spot. Isn't there a dead end at the end of the street where we could meet at. We could all park in front of the delearship.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Sounds like a cool meeting spot. We could even score some free Starbucks coffee and pastries in the Irvine BMW customer lounge. :angel:


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

Sweet. What time should we meet there?


----------



## little740girl (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey, for the OC extension of the cruise, if we DO stop at a starbucks, have your order and money ready, I'll get everyone a drink 30% off, just to add to the reasons to meet at a ‘bucks. 

Has anyone thought up a time for this? How ungodly early will we have to leave?


----------



## little740girl (Mar 3, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> *Hhhmmm . . . Early on a Saturday morning, the streets around Irvine BMW should have lots of parking available - and it's freeway close  *


but the nearest 'bucks is off of Molton... no caffeine for you! But, damn that would be so awesome. Can't you see the happy couples come by and check out our cars?

"Honey come look at this one! Isn't it nice?"
"Yes dear, hum... there's no sticker, I wonder how much it is."
"Is that a jacket in the back? Oh no, the last person who drove it forgot their jacket. We should tell the salesman!"

As we all stand back and try not to laugh. :rofl:

Anyone else up for the "confuse the masses" plan? I know where that Starbucks is if we want to either move the caravan, or send out a few reps to pick up the oodles of coffee.


----------



## x_ti_c (Mar 4, 2003)

If I can stand missing the BMW CCA San Diego Chapter autocross that weekend, I'll join you. Any place in the Irvine area would be fine.

Tustin Marketplace has a nice coffee shop with great pastries. But if you'd prefer to head up the 405, this location is probably not the best.

I'm right next the Dietrich on Barranca. There's a Seattles Best a tad closer to the 405, at Culver and Alton.

The Starbucks off Alton and Jeffery is reasonably close to the 405, and may not be a bad place to meet. The parking lot is usually a PITA, but it shouldn't be bad in the morning.

Meeting at Irvine BMW would be cool, but they may not be open when we (you) leave -- although I don't know just when that would be as I haven't participated in a BimmerFest before. Since they don't have real half&half and their pastries are not outstanding, I'll likely pick up my eats/drinks elsewhere.

Fred


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

If this ends up becoming any sort of 'formal' meeting point, the logistics of the location are going to be far more important than whether there is a Starbucks around.

The street in front of IrvineBMW is wide and practically deserted so there's room for a hundred cars or more to park there along the curb with no problems.


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

I pretty sure were meeting at Irvine Bmw still, and the proposed time was 7:30 AM.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Kartracer4545 said:


> *I pretty sure were meeting at Irvine Bmw still, and the proposed time was 7:30 AM. *


Duh, last I heard it was the Starbuck's off of Jamboree? I need to wake up and pay attention.


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

IRVINE! IRVINE! IRVINE!


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

Well, everyone, I'm wimping out on you. I've booked a room for Friday night up in SB. I'd like to get there early with a minimum of hassle. See you there!:bigpimp:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Kartracer4545 said:


> *I pretty sure were meeting at Irvine Bmw still, and the proposed time was 7:30 AM. *


I would co-ordinate the time with the SD caravan and see what their ETA for Irivne BMW would be.


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

That would be a good idea. We should get a number of how many people will be comming.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

uberpanzer said:


> *The idea about smaller groups leaving early to get there at or before 9am is good. Last year the SD caravan picked up the OC caravan at the Starbucks in HB, then drove up to meet the LA caravan. By the time thne SD people got to OC we were already close to 20 cars strong, picking up a good 25 in OC. LA had another 30-40 waiting for us, which made for one LARGE group. But this made it harder to travel at those 'non-MapQuest speeds', esp sicne the CHP was alerted to us passing through. Starbucks will DEF be in order since we usually leave SD at 5-6am, OC at 7ish.
> 
> Therefore a Starbucks IS a good way to decide where to meet up for the caravan. Closer to the event some of the DTM people will probably be planning the main OC caravan, as in years past. I'll make sure they post here too.....unless you DO want multiple caravans.... *


It sounds like around 7:00 at Irvine BMW would be the time to be there.

Be advised that the Starbucks where the big caravan picked up the OC people last year is very close to where major construction/rennovation of that shopping center it is in.


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

Do you know if the SD people will be willing to stop for us.
Are we stopping at starbucks or leaving from Irvine, because I thought we were heading out from Irive.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Kartracer4545 said:


> *Do you know if the SD people will be willing to stop for us.
> Are we stopping at starbucks or leaving from Irvine, because I thought we were heading out from Irive. *


I would get with uberpanzer and see if you can divise the best strategy. I would think it would be best if people got their Starbucks before getting to the meet up points (at all of them). That may be hard for the SD crowd unless they have a 24 hour S'bucks at their meeting place. If they don't, I would say it would be worth it for them to wait until 5 AM when theirs opens up, they fill up and go and the only stopping at the meet up places after that would be to get the other cars started and going. :dunno:


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

*I'll start making a list, add your name if it is not up.*

1.Kartracer4545


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

Roadsterwench said:


> *Well, everyone, I'm wimping out on you. I've booked a room for Friday night up in SB. I'd like to get there early with a minimum of hassle. See you there!:bigpimp: *


Now that's what I been talking about:thumbup:. Where did you find a place? And do you know if there is going to be a pre-fest get together? It would be kind of nice to chill with some folks the nite before. There has got to be some good hang-out spots in S.B.. I am not familiar with S.B., so I don't know of anyplaces that might be cool to go to:dunno: But I have been checking out all of the threads, and it seems that a lot of people will be getting to the fest the night before. It would be a shame not to capitalize on it.( I hear S.B. can be kinda fun)


----------



## Caster (Mar 20, 2003)

*Bimmerfest meeting/Irvine*

Hey, count me in on the caravan! Live in the Yorba Linda, so I'll see you folks at Irvine BMW. Just curious, where is the first stop after Irvine BMW, I hat to go south to go north??!!

Caster
1990 535 5 sp


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Bimmerfest meeting/Irvine*



Caster said:


> *Hey, count me in on the caravan! Live in the Yorba Linda, so I'll see you folks at Irvine BMW. Just curious, where is the first stop after Irvine BMW, I hat to go south to go north??!!
> 
> Caster
> 1990 535 5 sp *


The flow of the big caravan starts in San Diego, goes up to OC, then Balboa Park near the 101/405 and then to Thousand Oaks before getting to Santa Barbara.


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Bimmerfest meeting/Irvine*

" I hat to go south to go north??!!"

I think you "HAT" to go north.

Caster
1990 535 5 sp [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

I the SD caravan stopping at Irvine BMW.

1.Kartracer4545
2.Caster
3.scott2retro


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

DTM power is also getting togehter a caravan. I informed them about Irvine BMW but the were suggesting Wheelpower, because they would like to head up north instead of south down to Irvine. We will see what they decided.

1.Kartracer4545
2.Caster
3.scott2retro
4.jgrgnt


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Kartracer4545 said:


> *DTM power is also getting togehter a caravan. I informed them about Irvine BMW but the were suggesting Wheelpower, because they would like to head up north instead of south down to Irvine. We will see what they decided.
> 
> 1.Kartracer4545
> 2.Caster
> ...


Wheel Power would be great for me (I'm just blocks down the road), but not freeway convenient for the SD caravan to meet up with.


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah you have apoint about the freeway. We should see what DTM comes up with and we could meet with them.


----------



## OG Skooler (Mar 21, 2003)

I have tried to get an answer regarding the SD caravan on that particular thread without much luck. Since you OC posters seem to be on the ball, I figure I should ask here.

I read that the caravan usually begin at the Carlsbad Outlets(though no one has confirmed this, yet) and if the meeting time of the OC caravan is 7:00am, I take it that we should leave here around 5:45am-ish. Does anyone know the organizer so I can confirm the above info?

I don't mean to sound an_l or uptight but someone has to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

I have no idea whos organizing the caravan, I don't even know how to get there because it is my first fest. I think most of us are meeting there and driving up together while getting other caravans.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Kartracer and OG Skooler -

It sounds like there is a need for some civic minded individuals like yourselves to fill the void.  

I don't see why you wouldn't make good organizers for your location. I would post new threads announcing the locations and departure times of the caravan and let the SF Valley people know about what time you should be there. :thumbup:

Oh, and have Jon sticky your threads at the top.

Just checked Mapquest and their estimated time from Irvine BMW to Balboa Park is 1 hour 7 mins.

That would put the caravan arrival time between the SF Valley meet up time at 8:00 and departure time of 8:30.


----------



## OG Skooler (Mar 21, 2003)

*Thanks for the vote of confidence*

I wouldn't mind tackling the task at hand but since it's my first time, I would like to enjoy the caravan and not be the "evil dictator" barking out orders & stuff. :violent: Maybe with one under my belt and if no one steps up, I will consider being the organizer next year. :bigpimp:

DTM had got a 'list' up and is gathering people. Again, no one has said where exactly but at least the time is definitive. here's the link.... 
http://www.dtmpower.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=90480


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *...there is a need for some civic minded individuals...*


Isn't that what the Honda boards are for? 

Sorry, haven't had much sleep the past few nights.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Thanks for the vote of confidence*



OG Skooler said:


> *I wouldn't mind tackling the task at hand but since it's my first time, I would like to enjoy the caravan and not be the "evil dictator" barking out orders & stuff. :violent: Maybe with one under my belt and if no one steps up, I will consider being the organizer next year. :bigpimp:
> 
> DTM had got a 'list' up and is gathering people. Again, no one has said where exactly but at least the time is definitive. here's the link....
> http://www.dtmpower.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=90480 *


Okay, they seem to want to take the ball - which is cool. They still show the meeting point for the OC meet as the Barnes & Noble (with a Starbucks) at Edinger and Beach. I went by the other night and the construction on that parking lot seems to be done - and the parking lot at the Starbucks is larger now. Maybe I'll take their info and pass it on to the SF Valley thread and see if we can get everybody on the same page.


----------



## OG Skooler (Mar 21, 2003)

KOOL!:thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Okay, there is a thread stickied at the top of the board that has info (places, times) co-ordinated with the big DTM caravan.

For OC people that want to be part of the big caravan, the meet up point is the Barnes and Noble (with a Starbucks) at the shopping center at Beach Blvd. and Edinger.

For OC people that do not want to be part of the huge caravan, but want to travel in a smaller group, those people can use this thread to establish their meeting place and time.


----------



## Kartracer4545 (Feb 13, 2003)

I think i'm going with the DTM guys because it sounds like there is going to be a lot of peeps.


----------



## rockshox (Mar 31, 2003)

*Future Bimmer get togethers in OC?*

Are there any planned get togeters in OC in the future? It would be great to organize one. I'll volunteer, anyone else?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Future Bimmer get togethers in OC?*



rockshox said:


> *Are there any planned get togeters in OC in the future? It would be great to organize one. I'll volunteer, anyone else? *


Orange County is a haven for BMW get togethers. Check the events forums here on B'fest and also on Bimmerforums, E46fanantics, and the DTM site.


----------



## BMWg84 (Apr 8, 2003)

Im rolling with the OC caravan. Shit! I hope I don't wake up late like last year .. and have to drive 120mph :eeps: ... for 20 min :dunno: .. to catch up with them :thumbdwn:


----------



## Rpander (Mar 5, 2003)

*Irvine BMW will support our meeting spot*

I just spoke with my dad, who works at IRVINE BMW, and he was able to arrange for a large order of breakfast croissants and danishes in addition to Starbucks coffee for all of the BimmerFest Caravaner's that plan on cruising up from SD and OC areas. So I hope that sounds like a good plan with everyone. It should satisfy everyone's caffeine fix and early morning, 7AM, hunger. He is also going to fix us up with bottles of water and soda for the road trip. So if I can get a sound off from people on this thread as to if you are going to be meeting at IRVINE BMW, that would help out with the preparation. Just give a bump or a reply.

On a side not, this is going to be my first BimmerFest cruise. I used to be in to Mustangs but now am taking the plunge in to Bimmers. Looking forward to the meeting everyone at 7am at IRVINE BMW.


----------



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Irvine BMW will support our meeting spot*



Rpander said:


> *I just spoke with my dad, who works at IRVINE BMW, and he was able to arrange for a large order of breakfast croissants and danishes in addition to Starbucks coffee for all of the BimmerFest Caravaner's that plan on cruising up from SD and OC areas. So I hope that sounds like a good plan with everyone. It should satisfy everyone's caffeine fix and early morning, 7AM, hunger. He is also going to fix us up with bottles of water and soda for the road trip. So if I can get a sound off from people on this thread as to if you are going to be meeting at IRVINE BMW, that would help out with the preparation. Just give a bump or a reply.
> 
> On a side not, this is going to be my first BimmerFest cruise. I used to be in to Mustangs but now am taking the plunge in to Bimmers. Looking forward to the meeting everyone at 7am at IRVINE BMW. *


As good and generous as that sounds, I am pretty sure that a lot of OC people dont want to come further South to Irvine BMW, only in order to then drive back up north. You see what I mean? I mean, Im in Lake Forest, so Irvine BMW would be perfect, but I can understand there logic in meeting in Huntington Beach. I bet you can pull a small crowd of BMW's though there, and roll with them. If you can, stay there until the SD crew drives by, then catch up with them to Edinger, and well all be together. Just a hint? :thumbup:

Your dad sounds pretty cool though.


----------



## BMWg84 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Irvine BMW will support our meeting spot*



timers said:


> *As good and generous as that sounds, I am pretty sure that a lot of OC people dont want to come further South to Irvine BMW, only in order to then drive back up north. You see what I mean? I mean, Im in Lake Forest, so Irvine BMW would be perfect, but I can understand there logic in meeting in Huntington Beach. I bet you can pull a small crowd of BMW's though there, and roll with them. If you can, stay there until the SD crew drives by, then catch up with them to Edinger, and well all be together. Just a hint? :thumbup:
> 
> Your dad sounds pretty cool though.  *


That's cool of your dad to hook everyone up like that.. but in all actuality, as early as it is I don't think people would want to be on the road longer than they really need to (drive south, then back north). I'll see all you OCers Saturday bright and early!


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

I'll be up in the Pasadena area on Friday, so count me out for the OC caravan.  I'm gonna try to hitch a ride with one of the caravans up there.


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

So which is it, or is it both? Are the OC people meeting at Irvine BMW or in HB?? AND What time(s)??


----------



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

Im at HB, as I know for sure more people will meet there!

Cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 95sdm3 (Mar 27, 2003)

goto this thread for the total caravan starting in san diego

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24667


----------



## Tdrag97 (Nov 24, 2002)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... ya'll lucky bas*****...    I want to move back to SB.. :bawling: :bawling: Have fun guys.. someone share the fun for me.. :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## TJM3 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Leaving From OC*

I am going to be leaving either today (friday) or earlier saturday morning....please let me know if there is going to be a carpool or just directions...I am a bit lost on where to go?:tsk: :tsk:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Leaving From OC*



TJM3 said:


> *I am going to be leaving either today (friday) or earlier saturday morning....please let me know if there is going to be a carpool or just directions...I am a bit lost on where to go?:tsk: :tsk: *


Check your Private Messages  (or see the 'official' caravan thread at the top of the board)


----------



## Rpander (Mar 5, 2003)

Is anyone on this board from the South Orange County area? San Clemente, Laguna Niguel/Hills/Beach, Lake Forest, El Toro, Aliso Viejo?? If so are you planning on going to IRVINE BMW in the morning, 6:45am, for complimentary Starbucks and danishes?? I will be there picking up my loaner car and getting a trunk full of FREE waters and soda from my dad (he works there) for all the people going on the caravan from SD to SB. I just want to know if I should be expecting a few cars to start the caravan up to the HB stop. 

I will be in a 2000 Black/Black 328Ci with IRVINE BMW paper plates. 

Are you going to Irvine BMW in the morning or straight to the HB stop??


----------



## timers (Apr 6, 2003)

Rpander said:


> *Is anyone on this board from the South Orange County area? San Clemente, Laguna Niguel/Hills/Beach, Lake Forest, El Toro, Aliso Viejo?? If so are you planning on going to IRVINE BMW in the morning, 6:45am, for complimentary Starbucks and danishes?? I will be there picking up my loaner car and getting a trunk full of FREE waters and soda from my dad (he works there) for all the people going on the caravan from SD to SB. I just want to know if I should be expecting a few cars to start the caravan up to the HB stop.
> 
> I will be in a 2000 Black/Black 328Ci with IRVINE BMW paper plates.
> 
> Are you going to Irvine BMW in the morning or straight to the HB stop?? *


Im going straight to HB. I live in Lake Forest, and Im taking a friend who lives in Mission Viejo. But he needs to drop his car off at the spectrum, then Im picking him up from there. So Im going straight there. I think if you meet at Irvine at 6:45, youll be late. Dont you mean 5:45? Im planning on getting to HB at 6:30 am.
On schedule.

Sounds fun


----------

